
Show HN: Colorffy – 3-colors gradients generator - giancarlosgza
https://www.colorffy.com/generator/mgradients
======
mirsadm
Is there any particular reason why there is a generate button? I'd prefer it
to be generated automatically as I change the values.

~~~
giancarlosgza
Hi, the button its there, because i dont know yet, how to do generated
automatically. But its a good feedback, thanks

------
saagarjha
Is there something special going on here (e.g. to "normalize" the gradient),
or is it just an element with the linear-gradient CSS style applied it to it?

~~~
lucideer
Looks to be the latter.

~~~
giancarlosgza
It's just the element with the linear-gradient CSS style

------
HeinZawHtet
another option with more customization
[https://mycolor.space/gradient3](https://mycolor.space/gradient3)

~~~
Flavius
It almost looks like "colorffy" is a clone of this.

~~~
giancarlosgza
Hi, and not is a clone of that page, I just want to create a simpler color
gradient generator for designers or front end developers

------
fermienrico
Its funny how gradients were cool in the 90's. Then became uncool and now
they're cool again. Now everything is full of gradients - Stripe, Open AI,
Apple's new iPhone promotions/wallpapers come to my mind.

I have a question - why are graphic designers all about trends? Whether it is
brutalist design or back in 2010 it was all this material UI and flat design.
Gradients are popular right now and everyone is jumping on it. In my view
today's web designers are _decorators_ than actually understanding the purpose
and utility of design. You can't produce timeless design when simultaneously
you're chasing trends.

~~~
mruts
I’ve had a long unanswered question that I think about a lot: does design
(fashion, architecture, app UI/UX) evolve or does it just change? Are the
fashions we are wearing today better or simply different from 30 years ago?
The fact that retro is cool seems to point to it being just different, versus
better.

But I’m not really sure. A lot of architects almost have a morality about
their designs: that a building shouldn’t cover up structural columns or
engineering structures. That beauty is honesty, and adding extraneous stuff in
the name of design isn’t honest, and in fact, immoral.

This is certainly different from the design of buildings 200 or 300 years ago,
which often were excessive and baroque.

But it’s hard to say one is better than the other.

------
evanb
This could be useful for generating cyclic color maps [0], of which there is a
dearth in matplotlib. Cyclic color maps are great for coloring angles where
one wants 2π periodicity.

[0]
[https://matplotlib.org/gallery/color/colormap_reference.html](https://matplotlib.org/gallery/color/colormap_reference.html)

------
jbottoms
How about you embiggen it to include polar on 1 unit circle and 3 points in
1x1x1 square (Pro version has more detail). Maybe even include shading and
luminescence.

------
jack1243star
Was expecting some dithering algorithms from the post title.

~~~
giancarlosgza
I´m so sorry, for your expectings :/

------
jressey
Super cool but make it generate on selection or at least make it so the color
picker doesn't cover the submit button after picking the color.

~~~
giancarlosgza
Oh, I'm gonna check this, thank you for your feedback!

------
btbuildem
RGB values would be handy, eg. "rgb(200, 120, 20)"

~~~
giancarlosgza
Thanks,I will consider it

------
polyterative
Why is this here

~~~
giancarlosgza
Cuz I just want some feedback of my side-project

------
giancarlosgza
hello there!

~~~
nailer
Hey you're the creator! Welcome to HN. Normal rules are that posts have to say
something, so 'hi' gets downmodded, but I think most of us didn't realise you
were the person that made this.

~~~
giancarlosgza
Oh hi! This is my first post, so i don't know so well something

------
RivieraKid
How did this get 35 upvotes?

Anyway, does the color interpolation take into account the fact that RGB
values use gamma coding?

~~~
daveguy
Front end developers and graphic designers.

~~~
giancarlosgza
Yes, this website is for them

